# antivirus für server



## Stephan Zesiger (10. November 2002)

Hi all

hab seit kurzem einen eigenen webserver
läuft mit w2k server als os und einem apache

wollte nun fragen, ob mir jemand ein gutes antiviren-programm empfehlen kann. darf auch ein bisschen was kosten...

thx so far

c u


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. November 2002)

Sophos Antivirus....


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (10. November 2002)

Thx. sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Experience1986 (11. November 2002)

Reicht es nicht aus, ein nomrales virenprogramm wie Norton ANtiVirus drauf zu haben?


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (11. November 2002)

Nee. Ich hab für den PC Norton Anti Virus. Für Server geht ist dieses Programm aber nicht anwendbar. Hab mich jetzt für ein Produkt von McAfee entschieden.

gruss stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2002)

Wieso taugt Norton AntiVirus nicht für Server? Haben die nich auch eine AntiVirus-Produktserie für Server-Systeme?


----------



## Experience1986 (13. November 2002)

ich verstehe aber auch nicht, warum man extra eine Server versionbraucht, wenn man den Rechner durch das Virenprogramm ständig überwachen lässt, zum Beispiel mit NortonAntiVirus Auto Protect, dann hat doch auch ein Virus da kaum eine Chance, falls die Virendef stimmt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2002)

Als Laie würde ich sagen, dass in der Server-Version vielleicht sämtlicher Mailverkehr, etc. überwacht wird ....

Was auch interessant sein dürfte: Welche(s) Firewall / Firewallsystem wird auf Win2000-Servern verwendet ...


----------



## ambient (13. November 2002)

also, ich empfehle kaspersky antivirus


----------



## Experience1986 (13. November 2002)

den Mailverkehr brauch man nur zu überwachen, wenn man nen Mail-Server hat.

Hat windows 2K Server ünerhaupt eine Firewall?


----------



## Klon (13. November 2002)

"Auf" Windows 2000 könnte man noch PGP Desktop Security laufen lassen aber alle andren Sachen sind totaler Käse und dürfen auch nicht als Firewall bezeichnet werden (ZoneAlarm/NIS/Lock'n'Stop/etc...).

Vorinstalliert bietet Win2k sowas nicht.

Wenn man POP/SMTP/HTTP und andere Serverdienste kostenpflichtig anbietet (ist das bei dir der Fall?) sollte da schon was ordentliches vor, eigene Maschine, Debian, straffe Settings.

Das Gibraltar Projekt bietet sich da als Maßstab an 
http://www.gibraltar.at/


----------



## Experience1986 (13. November 2002)

wie ist es eigentlich mit dem traffic? Muss man da was zahlen, wenn man einen eigenen Server betreibt?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Experience1986 _
> *wie ist es eigentlich mit dem traffic? Muss man da was zahlen, wenn man einen eigenen Server betreibt? *


Nee, den gibt's umsonst.  Deshalb blenden ja alle Foren, die einen eigenen Server haben, ja Werbebanner ein, um die Kosten ein bisschen zu reduzieren.

Trafficpreise schwanken zwischen 1,-€ und 15,-€

[edit]
... natürlich pro GB
[/edit]


----------



## Klon (13. November 2002)

Das ist stark Provider abhängig, gibt auch welche wode nach Peak bezahlst, sprich, wenn du einen Monat lang durchgängig mittelmäßigen Traffic produzierst fährste damit billiger als wenn du die Woche über praktisch keinen Traffic hast und am WE dann mal eben 100mbps Auslastung schiebst.

Also, total Provider abhängig.

AddOn Firewall:
http://www.fli4l.de ist auch erste Wahl!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. November 2002)

Hi Klon,



> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Das ist stark Provider abhängig, gibt auch welche wode nach Peak bezahlst, sprich, wenn du einen Monat lang durchgängig mittelmäßigen Traffic produzierst fährste damit billiger als wenn du die Woche über praktisch keinen Traffic hast und am WE dann mal eben 100mbps Auslastung schiebst.
> Also, total Provider abhängig.
> *


Über das beste, fairste, oder was auch immer Traffic-Abrechnungsverfahren wurde (und wird) in der WHL ständig diskutiert. Ich habe keine Zeit (und keine Lust) das ganze jetzt hier wiederzugeben; wen's interessiert, kann sich ja die entsprechenden Threads dort heraussuchen.
/me persönlich findet die Abrechnung nach GB am besten.


----------

